# BG Automotive Group?



## khurdp (May 2, 2009)

Greetings,
anybody know how real they are http://www.bgelectriccars.com/.
Are they really going to 'deliver' the C100 they claim they will by Apr/May?

thank you,
Prasad


----------



## ZeroGasoline (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never heard of the company myself, so I can't comment on their reputability. The car does seem to be a bit on the expensive side though. It's basically a high power NEV - the max speed listed is 45mph. It's a 48v system with lead acid batteries.

The basic model costs $15k+. You could do quite a conversion for the amount of capitol.


----------



## BWH (Sep 26, 2008)

Caveat emptor. They were going to deliver it in October of '08 too. The car hadn't even been designed at that point.

http://www.autobloggreen.com/2008/07/17/bg-automotive-group-has-ambitious-goal/

Barry stopped in to one of our EEVC meetings a few months ago. He has some big plans and wanted our help to design an EV. One of our guys took a job with the company to build a NEV with a huge range (using lead acid floor scrubber batteries) to use as a jumping off point for the highway speed vehicle.

After waiting a few months for the Chinese gliders to clear customs, a prototype was built. About a week after the car past all the road tests and inspections our friend was sacked. A few weeks after that a couple of the other club members got an email from Mr. Bernsten. He wanted to hire someone to connect and program the curtis controllers for him.

The prototype was a nice solidly built vehicle if a bit slow, but I'm not too keen on the company's business practices. You could say I'm a bit biased though.


----------

